# How would you blend these EO's?



## Jezzy (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi! I order an eo blend and I am really would like to make it myself! I foud out which eo's are used how would you blend them together to harmonize?

Here is the list

This is blended from Ylang, Patchouli,Lavender,Tangerine,clove,and Bergamot Essential oils


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jun 30, 2010)

Bergamot
Tangerine
Lavender
Patchouli
Clove
Ylang Ylang

I would keep the Patchouli and Ylang amounts lower, they are more expensive and also tend to overpower a blend.  Clove can be overpowering in a blend as well, so these 3 things I would use to accent the two citrus and lavender.

Someone was just talking about how they will put drops of EO on individual  cotton swabs (or cotton balls?)  in the proportion they would like to try and then placing them in a baggie for a few days to get an idea of how they come together.  This seems like a bit of a waste of oils but a better idea than combining them and then not liking it.

I listed in the order I would like them from the one I would use the most of to the least.  Everyone is different though as far as what they like and having never smelled the blend you are recreating it's impossible to know.
Even knowing the oils in the blend it can be hard to get a blend right on.


----------



## Jezzy (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you!

I did a bit of experimenting. I started wuth one drop of each and kept adding what I liked. You are right... Patch, ylang and clove have the least amount if drops. ;-) it is pretty close to the original. I git up the nerve to ask for her formula. She said next time she mixes it she will write it down for me... ( jumping for joy! ) 

Thanks fir your imput!


----------

